# New beans - altered brewing results



## Colin Gummer (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey everybody.

I've been brewing V60 pourover, moka pot and AeroPress for a while now, grinding fresh every time. I've bought beans from a variety of sources, including Pact, Miles, and Dancing Goat, as well as some supermarket offerings. All of these have been fairly consistent (give or take) in terms of the brewing technique and the resulting coffee.

Last week I had the great pleasure of visiting Immix Coffee Roasters, where I purchased some of their Macaw single origin beans. When I started brewing with them, though, I was struck by how different the experience was. I first tried a V60, which resulted in a significantly slower draw-down time. Additionally, I noticed the coffee bed afterwards was left with what appeared to be a lot of fines on the surface - like, it was kinda smooth - unlike other beans which normally look grainy/rough. Next, when I did a moka pot, I found it took a lot longer for the coffee to emerge, and when it did, the yield appeared significantly smaller than with other beans (although I haven't weighted it to check).

Any thoughts on what's going on here? I didn't change my grind settings initially, but have done so now, for V60 and Moka, by going a few notches coarser. Could it be to do with the freshness of the roast? The Immix beans were roasted about a week before I first used them, whereas it's hard to tell with many of the others.

Thanks for your input!


----------

